# air hacksaw / body saw blade recommendation?



## disco_monkey79 (4 Dec 2017)

Hi

Can anyone recommend some decent blades for my air hacksaw?

The shape I'm after are as per the link (the type sold by Toolstation) but these blunt v quickly.

I see Screwfix stock Erbauer ones, but te pack is quite large so I don't want to buy them if they're no better.

Much obliged!

https://www.toolstation.com/shop/p27120 ... y%20saw%20


----------



## novocaine (4 Dec 2017)

I make my own.  you get 4 out of a normal hacksaw blade (or 2 if you take the ones from the workshop where others have used just the middle bit), I've got a shed load of eclipse blades sat there that I'll only get through 4-5 a year in normally use so it's no hardship.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (5 Dec 2017)

That'll teach me to not assume - I could have sworn that the saw blades were wider than a "normal" hacksaw blade, but you are correct, they're the same height. Much obliged, I'm off to Screwfix for a pack of Eclipse blades...


----------



## novocaine (5 Dec 2017)

excellent, keep it cool while you grind the back  snap them in the vice for a perfect straight. 

you've reminded me I have a job to do for someone with mine so I better get a new blade made.


----------



## DTR (7 Dec 2017)

disco_monkey79":2u78qhyf said:


> I'm off to Screwfix for a pack of Eclipse blades...



Get the bi-metallic blades if you can, in my experience the regular lose their teeth in 30 seconds flat


----------



## novocaine (7 Dec 2017)

thats the reason I only use eclipse blades, everything else is garbage.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (15 Dec 2017)

Yep, got some Eclipse bi-metal blades. They fit the saw a treat. The snow last weekend meant I didn't get to play, but I've got my fingers crossed for this weekend.

Thanks


----------

